# Does a cover come with a Weber Kettle?



## ScottyDaQ (May 13, 2005)

I headed to Home Depot in a hour to pick up a kettle. Does it come with a cover, or will I have to pick one up?

Thanks


----------



## Rob D. (May 13, 2005)

I don't think it does, but a garbage bag will work

Rob


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2005)

My Platinum didn't come with one..


----------



## Rob D. (May 13, 2005)

Niagara River Smoker said:
			
		

> My Platinum didn't come with one..


 
Mine didn't either.  Unfortunately, I don't think a garbage bag will fit over it.  Gotta hit Ocean State Job Lot for a cheapie.  Got any idea how wide the Platinum is?  Should get one today, since it's gonna be crappy this weekend - again.... :-X 

Rob


----------



## ScottyDaQ (May 13, 2005)

The WSM came with one, so just wanted to check first. Thanks !


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2005)

Rob, just measured mine:

45" wide
25 1/2" deep
28 1/2" high at table level
38" high at the lid handle


----------



## Rob D. (May 13, 2005)

Niagara River Smoker said:
			
		

> Rob, just measured mine:
> 
> 45" wide
> 25 1/2" deep
> ...


 
Thanks for the help...

Rob


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 13, 2005)

ditto here.  Weber's products weather very well.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (May 13, 2005)

I looked at the covers ... the good was $44, the "basic" one looks like it WAS a trashbag. Too cheezy. Didn't even have the Weber logo. Don't waste $7 on that crap. 

Glad I went with all you smart people and said screw it.     =D>  :grin:


----------



## Finney (May 15, 2005)

The good cover for the kettle should have been around $22-$24.  Made like the WSM cover, but bigger.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (May 15, 2005)

i didn't even take a peek at it. I dunno of we're talking abot the same one. I saw the price, looked away, and threw up in my mouth..just a little bit. 

<kidding..I heard that line from a movie and it cracks me up.>


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 15, 2005)

yeah I remember that line, it was funny as hell, what was the movie?


----------



## ScottyDaQ (May 15, 2005)

Dodgeball: A True Underdog Story (2004)
Ben Stiller and Christine Taylor
http://www.moviewavs.com/cgi-bin/mp3s.c ... ldmate.mp3


----------



## Griff (May 16, 2005)

They don't come with a cover and and for my two cents don't really need one. I've got a kettle I've had for twenty years (it's got a "G" stamped on the vent). It has lived outside for twenty Alaskan winters without a cover and the only problem has been the wood handles. Well, that and the one touch vent adjuster is toast. Been meaning to replace that for a couple of years.

Griff


----------



## Finney (May 30, 2005)

Finally used the cover on my kettle.  Knew I was going to be gone for this three day weekend, so I put it on.  The back porch gets a little messy when it storms down here.  And it was going to. (storm that is)
It will be back off for another week (almost) of grilling.


----------

